# Replacement Hinge For Freezer Compartment



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

I am trying to locate a replacement hinge for my Dometic fridge/freezer. I have been in touch with Dometic, and given them all the product numbers and fridge/freezer reference, and up to now it has taken 2 weeks to no solution, the trouble is if the drop down door is only supported by one hinge, how long do you think the other one will last, going away for three months, and need to locate a hinge, anyone got any bright ideas please? Sorry forgot to say it is a Swift Sundance 590RS on an 06 plate.


----------



## 99758 (Jun 22, 2006)

i got mine from here




http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/ventilation/dometic-electrolux_spares$$6.aspx

jon


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Try these - always been very helpful.

http://www.rainbowconversions.co.uk/

Good Luck

David


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi
try autovanservices at wimborne in dorset , do a search on google or bt for details , usually have very good service and excellent trade conntacts.
www.autovan.co.uk

tramp


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

*Fridge hinge*

Hi.
If all else fails. Had similar problem. unable to get genuine hinge. Result. Packet of suitable sized plastic hinges and a tube of super glue. from B & Q. Fixed mine over a year ago still working fine. Hope this helps


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys. I have sourced the hinges from leisurespares.co.uk. Thanks for the help again.


----------

